
New Covid Cases Soar in Denmark, Surpassing No-Lockdown Sweden - mrfusion
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-09-10/new-covid-cases-soar-in-denmark-surpassing-no-lockdown-sweden
======
bleah1000
This should surprise no one, but the article feels a little bit disingenuous.
It's comparing Norway and Denmark to Sweden to make Sweden look a lot worse.
But when comparing it to a bunch of other nearby countries Sweden is probably
middle of the pack. In addition, it sounds like the spike is rather minor
(Denmark sees a daily increase of 317 cases). It doesn't seem that bad yet,
but I can't tell because the article leaves out information that's pertinent.
How many cases was that before? What percentage of people are testing positive
now? What group is testing positive (for example, is the increase in all age
groups or in younger people who are less likely to have a bad outcome)?

In hindsight, it's probably likely that Sweden chose the best path (although
faltering along the way not locking down older people as well as they should
have).

Everyone was criticizing the US when the numbers started to go up, but a lot
of other countries coming out of lock down are seeing the same thing. It's
just not possible to come out of lock down without a vaccine and not see an
increase in cases. But you really need to stop using that as your metric for
success. Cases is a leading indicator, but you need to see who's getting sick,
what's happening in the hospitals, and what percentage is testing positive.

The news can't help but pour fuel on the fire by highlighting every time the
cases spike anywhere without actually doing real journalism and giving any
other information. Just cases go up, time to panic.

------
tomohawk
Per capita death rates:

[https://ourworldindata.org/grapher/daily-covid-deaths-per-
mi...](https://ourworldindata.org/grapher/daily-covid-deaths-per-
million-7-day-
average?time=2020-07-09..2020-09-06&country=BEL~CAN~FRA~DEU~ITA~ESP~SWE~GBR~DNK)

It will be interesting to see if Sweden's marathon approach beats the
sprinters.

~~~
mrfusion
I’d say Sweden is the sprinter in your analogy?

